# Need help: How to find bluetooth device in Dell studio 1555 model



## venugopals (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,
I hae dell studio 1555 model with Windows vista home edition.
While I am using i did fine blue tooth device near task bar or in start--> programs.

How to identify whether I have bluetooth facility or not. While quoting for this model laptop I saw bluetoothe device in specifications. But after purchasing it I did not find the bluetooth device.

I have one key with anteenna symbole on F2 key. What is the use of this key. One of my friend told that it is for bluetooth device, but I did not find any bluetooth device in my laptop.

Please guide me whether I have bluetooth facility or not.

Thanks
Venu


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The F2 key is for your wirless card (it turns it on and off).

If you can PM me your sevice tag number on the back of the laptop I will see if you have a bluetooth device. I am thinking you do seeing it is install in your program files.

Bill


----------



## venugopals (Oct 2, 2009)

my service tag no is JQTP7K1


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

According to your service tag you do not.
I do not see a blue tooth device listed in the configuration when you purchased it, but it may be standard (I am not sure).

You are under a full warranty from DELL until 08/04/2010.
I would call Dell as to see what they say.

Here is you configuration when you purchased it:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...tails?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~tab=2&~ck=anavml

Bill


----------

